# Can't wash at home ..... best options?



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm about to purchase a new TTS in Phantom Black and would like to keep the paint in pristine condition however I live in London and the car is parked on the road with no access to water from my flat.

Multiple buckets of water are out and there is no way to reach the road with a hose as I live on the 4th floor.

I know jet washes and car washes are bad.... so what's the best solution in a case like this.

Cheers


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

arambol said:


> I'm about to purchase a new TTS in Phantom Black and would like to keep the paint in pristine condition however I live in London and the car is parked on the road with no access to water from my flat.
> 
> Multiple buckets of water are out and there is no way to reach the road with a hose as I live on the 4th floor.
> 
> ...


Move house??

:roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Get a friend (with a house and drive) :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Buy a clapped-out van, stick a water tank in the back, and make sure you park close to it :?

Sorry, apart from that I can't see much else if you want it done properly.

Jet-washes would be my only other alternative. Just make sure that you don't point the pressure hose to the ground and fire up all the grit from the ground.

Car-washes are a definite NO-GO area - brushes against paint is a baaad idea.

Your best other solution, like pointed out above, is to go around a mate's house.


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

Put a load of thought into this and the only solution I can think of as non of my mates have a drive or garage (central London) is to find a car wash that has a lance which pumps out foam..... then use my own mitt to wash and then rinse with the lance.

This way I avoid the jet wash brush which causes all the damage.

Out of interest ... anyone know how much a professional detailer would charge just to do a weekly wash (not polish/ wax).


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

arambol said:


> Out of interest ... anyone know how much a professional detailer would charge just to do a weekly wash (not polish/ wax).


Ask on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Youre looking at about £25 - £30 per wash however, your cars looked after rather well.


----------

